
A Great Wave of Hokusai - ordiblah
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smithsonian-institution/great-wave-hokusai-180973693/
======
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katsushika_%C5%8Ci](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katsushika_%C5%8Ci)

------
xrd
If you like Hokusai and are in Montreal, I cannot more highly recommend
checking out this exhibition traveling the world for a few more weeks

[https://www.jpf.go.jp/e/project/culture/exhibit/traveling/ma...](https://www.jpf.go.jp/e/project/culture/exhibit/traveling/manga_hokusai.html)

TL;DR: it is about the extensive "manga" Hokusai drew which set the stage for
the explosion of modern day manga and comics in general.

A fantastic exhibition. I was fortunate to see it when it visited the Portland
Japanese Garden.

(November 16, 2019 - January 5, 2020 Bibliothèque de Rivière-des Prairies
(Montreal, Canada))

